# Power Wire Brush?



## Crossbuck (Jan 9, 2012)

On a recent episode of "This Old House" where they guys are renovating an old New England home, a fellow used a power tool on some salvaged lumber which was to be used to build a table. The tool had a rotary wire brush mounted cross ways to the line of the tool. Not like an angle grinder, but like a belt sander. Clear as mud?

He used the tool to clean the wood without removing the patina, as a sander would.

I have found some power wire brushes, but they all have had the brush mounted on the machine like an angle grinder, which has too narrow of a surface. The tool in the show had a brush head which looked to be around four inches wide.

Anybody know of this power tool, who makes one, where to get one?

Thanks!

Crossbuck


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/makita/M-9741.html


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I saw the episode too... And that would be the beast!

~tom.  ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/makita/M-9741.html


Pricey ain't it?:yes: You might get similar results by picking up a sponge trowel (grout float), remove the sponge, and use PSA (pressure sensitive adhesive), on both the trowel face and the back of a coarse Scotchbrite pad. It's all hand work...no electrons, but not big bucks.










 







.


----------



## Crossbuck (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Dave said:


> http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/makita/M-9741.html


Yessir, thanks, that's the tool. Seems only Makita makes one, and I haven't found one new for less than the mid $400s.


----------



## Crossbuck (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I saw the episode too... And that would be the beast!
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


Yes, that'd be nice. Too pricey though!


----------



## Crossbuck (Jan 9, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Pricey ain't it?:yes: You might get similar results by picking up a sponge trowel (grout float), remove the sponge, and use PSA (pressure sensitive adhesive), on both the trowel face and the back of a coarse Scotchbrite pad. It's all hand work...no electrons, but not big bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll have to come up with an alternative. We built a faux beam for the house from some wonderful old lumber. We cleaned it using a stiff barn broom and some soapy water. That cleaned the wood very well, so I guess that's what we'll stay with.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Crossbuck said:


> Yes, I'll have to come up with an alternative. We built a faux beam for the house from some wonderful old lumber. We cleaned it using a stiff barn broom and some soapy water. That cleaned the wood very well, so I guess that's what we'll stay with.


You could always try C-man's suggestion and a hand wire brush for the deep areas.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Sandblasting will get you the same results plus it will reach into crevises and what not. You could call around and see what a sandblasting company would charge to do the work for you.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

WOW the replacement brushes for that Makita are around $175 each!


----------

